# New to miniature donkeys



## dmkrieg (Nov 22, 2007)

hello,

I have miniature horses and was planning on possibly adding either a miniature donkey to my herd. Here is my questions?

do they eat the same as my minis would?

do they require the same hoof trimmings and shots?

do they Bray alot? I was at a farm and they had a regular donkey that basically sounded like he was screaming the whole time. That is something I am not really sure about.

A lady I knows has one she has handled since birth and he is used in nativity scenes and her traveling petting zoo. he seems really sweet and wasn't noisy at all but he had all his buddies around too. He seemed a little wide in the belly and thinner in the back which made me think he could be a bit wormy?? what are your thoughts. He is spotted and I could get him REALLY cheap.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi, WELCOME to our Longear end of the forum.




I feed mine the same as my mini horses, but you do have to remember a donkey does not need grain, unless there is a definite need for it. Donkeys are very easy keepers and will develope a crest if over grained. They also require the same hoof trimming, (but not the same angle



) as a horse, also the same shots and worming. As for braying, mine only bray when they see me or hear me, or if something just isnt right in THERE pastures, or when we have bear or coyotes, wolves cross. They definitely let them know they are not wanted around here and will protect my horses with everything they have. They bray so darn loud and make such a ruckess, they act like they are 100 times there size!

All I can say as for you buying that donkey is ~~ to be owned by a donkey is to know a completely differant kind of love then you will receive from a horse.






To know one is to love one,



and we all love ours!



Hope you will post pics of your guy if you do get him. Just also wanted to mention, donkeys do much better when you have two,



they need each other for companionship. Corinne


----------



## dmkrieg (Nov 23, 2007)

Is it bad to just have one mini donkey if he first of all is gelded and raised with my 5 minis?? Do I need to have 2. Also, which is better to have a gelding or a Jenny? The lady is selling me one of her boys really cheap but I will have to have him gelded. I am not looking at breeding just a buddy.

What if I got one and seen how he acted and then got another if needed??? what are your thoughts.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 23, 2007)

Hi, There are alot of people that only keep one donkey, and raise them with the mini horses. The donkey will do great, but if you add a second doneky (this dont have to be right away



) you will see a world of differance in your donkey. Donkeys are herd animals and just prefer to be with there own, but if thats not possible they will make do with horses. If you are looking for just a buddy, I would say a gelding, would be perfect. Cant wait to see pic of him........if/when you buy him and have him home.



Corinne


----------



## dmkrieg (Nov 23, 2007)

He is in a nativity scene right now...as soon as I get him home I will post the pictures of my new little guy. Thank you for your help. I am sure I will have lots more questions later on.


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Nov 23, 2007)

dmkrieg said:


> Is it bad to just have one mini donkey if he first of all is gelded and raised with my 5 minis?? Do I need to have 2. Also, which is better to have a gelding or a Jenny? The lady is selling me one of her boys really cheap but I will have to have him gelded. I am not looking at breeding just a buddy.
> What if I got one and seen how he acted and then got another if needed??? what are your thoughts.


Hi there





When I got my first Donk I really knew nothing about donkeys (I knew nothing of this forum either)

I didn't really know that they should have donkey companions as well. It didn't take me long to figure out that my little guy just didn't seem happy? Then comes Bunny ... it was love at first sight



E'ore's personality exploded ... he was a completely different animal...he was happy. He brayed more ...he strutted more .... he played ... he got groomed and had someone groom him. It made such a big difference





As for gender? I prefer Jacks or Gelding's over Jenny's ... I love my girls...but they tend to be a bit b*tchy ... more agressive for food and NEVER satisfied with their food consumption...always hungry


----------



## Emily's mom (Nov 23, 2007)

Welcome, I have a gelded jack and a jenny, and I love them to pieces, but sadly they do not bray!!!

I started with one......but two was better......


----------

